# wassertropfen



## freekazoid (9. Januar 2002)

ja leute, wiedermal ich 

und zwar hab ich mal ne frage bezüglich wassertropfen.
tutorials wie man solch runde kugeln macht die in etwa wie wassertropfen IN DER LUFT aussehen hab ich im grif, jedoch sieht es dann schnell mal anders aus wenn ich was machen soll das aussieht wie "zerschellte" wassertopfen auf einer ebene.

ich weiss dass ich mal so ein tutorial gesehen hab, aber ich hab mich leider mit der meinung weitergeklickt, diese site schonwieder zu finden  ...

Greetz
 -freekazoid


----------



## nanda (9. Januar 2002)

war es das hier:
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/droplets.html

sieht ziemlich realistisch aus. oder kennt jemand ein besseres?


----------



## freekazoid (9. Januar 2002)

sieht doch ganz gut aus.
leider ist dasjenige, das ich meine ein anderes. ;-)
aber ist auch ganz gut!

thanx


----------

